

SharePoint Development - 24 GB RAM and Core i7 930 just doesn't cut it - avenger123
http://blah.winsmarts.com/2013-4-Upp-and-rsquo;ed_my_main_dev_machine.aspx

======
vondur
Yikes! If I remember correctly, you need to run an instance of SQL server, and
the IIS web server for Sharepoint, and maybe some sort of AD server for users?
Good enough reason to upgrade I suppose.

